# I hate this gas...



## iwantmylifeback88 (May 3, 2015)

hello fellow leaky gassers(I know this is not the medical term but guess its the slang word used for it),

I've been hanging around in this forum and searching for answers quite a while now, but just now decided to create an account.

short info about me:
just turned 21 and have been suffering from this condition since 2-3 years (I think) I'm male not overweight, some people even consider me to be skinny. i moved to ny and just started working for a really nice company. i used to have alot of friends and a really cool social life but now I'm just sitting at home and try to avoid people because of this embarrassing smell.

my symptoms are:
-leaky gas or flatal incontinence whatever you want to call it
-body odor that comes from my anus
-sweaty butt or sweat in the groin area(coccyx area), even if im not sweating anywhere else, it's really weird whenever i sit down my butt starts to heat up its like im sitting on a heater
-i have like a little piece of skin hanging from my anus, its not larger than a pea, i think its called mariske but i dont know
-anxiety whenever i smell myself,after going in a room i was in, i start to kinda panic and then the sweats kick in, also i started to let no one near me because i know they will smell me and suddenly treat me different. so my personal space, where i feel comfortable, is quite big
-unfrequent bowel movements and
-incomplete bowel movements
-urinal dripping whenever I'm done peeing, i still get a few drops in my underwear (managed this by wiping, but its still weird)
-i feel like I sometimes have bad breath
- i sometimes cant smell stuff, probably because im used to my bad odor and so cant detect any other odors

so these are all my symptoms i think like all of them contribute to this body odor im having.

how i know i smell:
- people around me start to breath heavily and in different patterns also they whiff. As like everybody would do when they detect a strange smell( I kinda know this cause i know a friend who also has body odor and i react the same way)
- as mentioned before whenever i go into a room i was in, I smell this weird smell its sometimes like rotten eggs or a really bad fart and somedays its really hard to describe, but its definitely not a pleasant smell
- some really good friends of mine have told me that i smell like shit, I know that I can trust them with anything. from that day on I definitely knew that i smelled.
-some people even say that it smells, but as everyone i know is descrete, they will start to make this whiff sound and this really droves me crazy

what I tried to prevent this:
- taking chlorophyll supplements, but this did not work i started to smell different but still bad
- paleo diet (low to no carbs) and excersize for a month. i feel like this really helped, i used to have a twitch when i was nervous this is gone now.

how i think this smell started:
- before this smell started i faced a dark time my life wasn't going as well as i wanted and so i started to smoke weed, for a good year everyday i also started to eat really bad during this time, so I thought this could be the reason im facing this problems
- during this time i also experimented with other drugs, the worst thing i know i did was taking amphetamines with some friends and staying up for 3 days straight we pretty much overdosed this shit and i still regret doing this i think that this may have caused some nerve damage and ruined my life 
-eating really bad, pizzas everyday and other junkfood and candy
-maybe i got infected by some parasite while living in bad environment

so now I'm so sick of this smell and really want to change something I'm hoping that a diet change will kill all my symptoms, because i cant go to a doctor(no insurance so the cost would skyrocket for me). So next week I will attend a no carb only green veggies and some fruit diet similar to the 80/10/10 thing.

so my question to you guys is, are there any hints you can give me to address this odor a bit more, i read about nullo and that it would kill this odor, but dont know for sure. every advice is welcome.

sorry for my grammar, english is not my mother language and i typed this from the phone ;P


----------



## struggling_har (Mar 11, 2015)

The only thing that's worked for me is diet change. My current diet is blended spinach/kale smoothies with Apple cider vinegar, herbal organic tea, water and coconut water. Other than that I take probiotics and exercise daily in the morning. The diet change sounds really harsh, and it is for most people but once your body and your mind get used to it it becomes so easy and you realize how crazy you were before the diet change eating so many foods. Obviously that's just my diet and you can incorporate your own things and see how you function with low fodmap fruits, other vegetables like lettuce, cucumber basically green vegetables.. i'd be wary of broccoli though a lot of people seem to have issues with that one.

Good luck with your journey, remember your standard diet is going to have to change so just accept it and I hope you move onto a new one that heals you and hopefully your life will get better.. keep us updated


----------



## iwantmylifeback88 (May 3, 2015)

whoops


----------



## iwantmylifeback88 (May 3, 2015)

hey strugling_har, first thanks for your reply I definitely want to start blending this green stuff. but I'm really curious, do you only drink your food?, you only mentioned the smoothies but i cant imagine to get all the energy from drinks, i know that runners tend to liquify their meals, so that could make sense.

but it would be really nice from you, if you could list your symptoms and how they have improved through your diet. also how long have you been on this diet now ?

sorry for bothering you with all those questions but I really try to find progress storys, its like adding pieces to a puzzle and if I can get a clearer look on all this, I might be able to solve this.

so not just you but everybody who reads this should feel free to post his symptoms and what has helped them so far.

thank you!


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Everything you have from the personal space thing to the sweat to the urine dribbling is what I have. I'm the same age and I've been suffering the same amount of time as you.

All I can amount to currently after trying nearly everything is that it's partly physical, partly mental.

The wetness and sweat is caused by incomplete evacuation and anxiety but the reasons for the anxiety are the leaky gas. Once you get a whiff of unknowingly leaky gas you start to panic which causes the sweat and therefore the symptoms start to increase. Straining/constipation from a poor diet/drugs etc has weakened the seal that the muscles have/generally weakened their functionality and therefore gas seeps out. This in turn causes that area to be warm and moist and is the main cause of the problem.

To completely clear out get some laxatives - This will in turn stop the wetness.

Oh and to fix said problem I'm looking in to injectable bulking agents


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i'd forgotten about the urine dribble, i dont get that anymore. i also dont get the warm sensation since using anal trans irrigation. I think it was caused by incomplete evacuation, the feces would get caught in a place where ordinarily it shouldn't be so it's just there releasing its warm foulness. i go through stages of wetness, its only after im active for about 15 minutes, i can get quite a lot of it but then it will stop and wont get anymore that day.

another thing I'm getting on top of is the sweaty buttcheeks. it's not a discharge as the wetness doesn't lead to my anal area, it's just an area of sweat on top of the but cheeks, it's really weird. since changing probiotic and using balneol to treat the irritation and sleeping on my back (god knows why but it prevents an itch) then the sweat is lessened.


----------

